# Piano Specialist/Tuner(ear)/Technician seeks Info. Re;relocating to Germany



## piano (Nov 8, 2013)

I am looking for people to discuss moving to Germany and finding people interested in my particular field of expertise , complete Piano Technology. I have lived in Ireland, Hawaii, and Canada,(England many years ago), and I have always longed to move out of the USA with My Family. I restore, rebuild, all makes ages /pianos and specialize in on site restoration, especially Historical ones. I can back those statements up, and I seek those Who have info in the networking area. I compose, rock, Reggae, Classical, Musicals, I have a professional resume in both fields. Anyone out there Who can direct me to the correct avenues? I would very much appreciate the guidance. Thanks,


----------

